# God Please Grant me



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Peace in my head and heart. I've been on this rollercoaster for the better part of 2 years and don't know how much more I can take.

Please take these tears and make them stop. I never realized a person could cry so much. I can barely make a sentence without the tears rolling out on their own.

Please help me to find a way financially to take on the extra burdens that he his about to hand me. I so badly want to stay in the house that we've lived in for the last 10 years...at least until my youngest finishes high school.

Grant me grace when it's time to witness him with another woman. I gather by his words to me the other night that it won't be long until he starts searching for another life partner.

Please help me to believe that I wasn't a bad parent. I did my best raising two kids while dealing with depression and anxiety that I had no control over.

Most of all, Lord, please help me to move on and to stop loving him so much. It would be so much easier if I didn't love and care for him, but I still do. I want to move on, I want to start my life again, but can't picture anyone else in my heart but him, even after he's told me there's absolutely no hope for us.


----------



## confused2301 (Jan 11, 2012)

This made me cry. I feel the same way. I feel your pain, heartache and everything else. In time, I hope we both can be in better places.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I fully understand Just above. I feel your pain so clearly. 

I'm saying a prayer for you. Please know I understand and care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been in your shoes and it's heartbreaking.
I prayed to God to work in my husbands heart and to give him the strength to do the right thing.
2 days later he asked to come home.
Weeks later I told my H about my prayer and he said be prayed the same night and asked God what to do and when he woke up in the morning he had the strength and knew exactly what he had to do.
I hope God answers your prayers
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> Peace in my head and heart. ..Please take these tears and make them stop...
> Please help me to find a way financially to take on the extra burdens that he his about to hand me...
> Grant me grace when it's time to witness him with another woman...
> 
> Most of all, Lord, please help me to move on and to stop loving him so much. It would be so much easier if I didn't love and care for him, but I still do. I want to move on, I want to start my life again, but can't picture anyone else in my heart but him, even after he's told me there's absolutely no hope for us.


I am still amazed at the number of people who feel the same way I do. I am so sorry for your pain as well as mine. You have summed up the way I feel a lot of the time. I pray that God hears your prayers too.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I've been thinking about you. Good things will come your way. I know it doesn't seem like it now, but it will. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I will add my prayers for you...


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I thank you all for your kind words and prayers. I know that each one of us has been or is (are)? right where I am, but it still feels like such a lonely, hopeless place. I've prayed everyday that God would work in his heart, but it is not to be. I know that he's going through a MLC, but he doesn't see this. The only thing I can hope for now is that I can get through this without a complete breakdown. In the past whenever I felt like I was losing control or falling into a depression, he would be the one to hold me, tell me its going to be ok, but now I don't have that. He's now the one to tell me that he can't help me anymore. It's like living through a very sad love story that you only see on tv.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Jenny, I think about you all the time. Thanks for posting and thinking about me.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Whether it is a MLC or not it is a crisis for you...when he held you to comfort you, God was there, God is still there...be patient, he will answer your prayers...


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

DjF- your post reminds me of Footprints in the Sand.....

The Lord replied,
"The times when you have seen only one set of footprints, 
It was then that I carried you."

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm kinda new to this prayer, Godly stuff, I'm always reminding myself to be patient, that God answers prayers, just not always how we expect it or when we need it...but he will be there for us...

He may or not heal you the way you want him to, but he will heal you and make you sdtronger...


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

My walk with the Lord has been intermitent at best for the last 15 or so years. I felt abandonded by Him when I was first diagnosed with depression in my early twenties. Ive come closer to him since this all started in 2010 with my husbands shift in personality and our separation. I do find comfort in prayer and do believe, like you said, that God answers prayers. Just not always the way we want or on our time table, but perfect for us nonetheless. I have faith on most days, but then i have days like today when the emotions are more than i can handle and the panick and depression and anxiety take up residence in my head. A good cry usually brings a slight sense of peace for me. My only problem is that my crying jags pop up at the most inopportune times.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Saying a prayer myself for everyone on here. Its a shame that anyone has to go through this, such good people who didnt ask for any of this. We will make it..


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I read a quote the other day, need to go back and find it...it went something like this..."since we have been married, my wife has slept with at least 5 different guys, and they have all been me..."

damn, looking back, I feel sorry for her...now, I'm just trying to be, with God's help, the husband she has always deserved...

God Bless!!!


----------



## dazedguy (May 16, 2012)

Praying for your peace and happiness.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

DjF said:


> Whether it is a MLC or not it is a crisis for you...when he held you to comfort you, God was there, God is still there...be patient, he will answer your prayers...


I love this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

justabovewater said:


> My walk with the Lord has been intermitent at best for the last 15 or so years. I felt abandonded by Him when I was first diagnosed with depression in my early twenties. Ive come closer to him since this all started in 2010 with my husbands shift in personality and our separation. I do find comfort in prayer and do believe, like you said, that God answers prayers. Just not always the way we want or on our time table, but perfect for us nonetheless. I have faith on most days, but then i have days like today when the emotions are more than i can handle and the panick and depression and anxiety take up residence in my head. A good cry usually brings a slight sense of peace for me. My only problem is that my crying jags pop up at the most inopportune times.


When I'm feeling bad and i start questioning God's reasons, I like to listen to John Waller's song Waiting on You Lord. Google it on YouTube. Its empowering and answers my questions. It increases my faith and comforts me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Just Above:

This is sent especially for you! Always keep your faith and trust in God. He will always be there for you, no matter what!











Please remember that most all of us here at TAM are busy bearing crosses of our own to some extent or the other. It is our duty here to help each other with that process by not only placing our problems into the forum while seeking help and reassurance from our brothers and sisters; conversely it is our duty to help those who have problems larger than our own and to offer them viable solutions and suggestions to help bring them relief and try to lessen their anguish!


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Arbitrator-Thank you for posting the whole poem. I love this and find comfort in it. I found this for the first time about 20 years while going through a horrible depression (prior to actually being diagnosed). I had no idea what was happening to me. When I read this I just about fell to the floor in tears because I knew right then and there that God was really with me. I know exactly where I put this picture and am going to dig it out today. A quick read of this daily could help all of us.

Thanks again.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

JAW,

Please know that my thoughts and wishes are with you


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

justabovewater said:


> Arbitrator-Thank you for posting the whole poem. I love this and find comfort in it. I found this for the first time about 20 years while going through a horrible depression (prior to actually being diagnosed). I had no idea what was happening to me. When I read this I just about fell to the floor in tears because I knew right then and there that God was really with me. I know exactly where I put this picture and am going to dig it out today. A quick read of this daily could help all of us.
> 
> Thanks again.


JAW....try reading Everydays a Friday by Joel Osteen. It helps tremendously with my depression. Check to see if your local library has it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

DjF said:


> Whether it is a MLC or not it is a crisis for you...when he held you to comfort you, God was there, God is still there...be patient, he will answer your prayers...


Rereading Justaboves prayer today for comfort.

Really needed this reminder today DjF. Thank you.


----------



## ahrbee (Jul 13, 2012)

As my dad once told me, just because you feel something, doesn't mean you have to act on it. Yes, it hurts. Yes, it sucks. But yes, it is temporary too.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

justabovewater said:


> Peace in my head and heart. I've been on this rollercoaster for the better part of 2 years and don't know how much more I can take.
> 
> Please take these tears and make them stop. I never realized a person could cry so much. I can barely make a sentence without the tears rolling out on their own.
> 
> ...


Hang in there. I will try to remember you in my prayers. I have gone through a divorce in which I was in a similar position. I literally felt as though a death had taken place. I had to accept things as they were. 

If you're going through a divorce: 
Keep praying yourself. While you are going through your situation / divorce, continue to pray for your spouse. Remember that you cannot make anyone change their mind. Also, God will not force his will upon anyone. You can continue to hope.

When you know it's over and your spouse has made it clear to you that it's over:
What made it easier for me was: accepting that it was over. Once you accept that, you can begin the process of healing and moving on.

Trust me, there is a life after divorce. And you are a very special person to the Lord and to everyone else.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

still praying for ya...


----------

